# VK - EBAT 18650 - Apocalypse RDTA - Moyuan Meet 250W Mod



## Gizmo (2/11/17)

New Stock:

Silicone 18650 Case Green
Joyetech Atopack JVIC2 Coils
iJoy Silicone 21700 Battery Silicone Holder
Vaporesso NRG8 Coils
GeekVape SS430 Wire
Atom Apocalypse RDTA
Moyuan Meet 250W Mod
EBAT 3000MAH Batteries 18650

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

